# Traveling early November, need sitter (Minnesota)



## Poke (Jul 10, 2014)

I've been looking around at pet sitters for Hondo and haven't found anyone who has hedgehog experience. I don't know anyone who would be willing to handle him over the time I'll be gone. Is there anyone on here in the St. Paul area that would be able to watch him from October 31- November 10. I would supply his cage, food and a daily change of cage liners and sleeping bags. 

I would be willing to pay someone. Hondo is really very sweet, curious but very much a cuddler. He will kick his legs out wherever he gets comfortable. 

If anyone could help me find a good sitter that'd be much appreciated.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Good luck!


----------

